# whats the best way to deal with non feeding snake?



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

hi im just wondering wat the best to feed a non feeder snake


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

hi,
in order to help you we need background, how long you have had the snake, how old, how its kept, whats in its viv/tub, the temps its kept at, what has been tried so far, if there is any obvious illness , lethargy etc.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Some threads which may help below... but like wohic says with more information about the snake in question we can assist better 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/29768-feeding-tips.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-care/3115-snake-feeding-problems-how-get.html


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

jayjayoneill said:


> hi im just wondering wat the best to feed a non feeder snake


 
hi is this the dumeril boa you got a while ago, didn't the previous owner say it only fed once a month?
how long have you had it now? 
what methods have you tried?
what temps?
how often do you handle it?

these should help us give you ideas


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

As All Said Above.
I Also recommend, not handling.
Reduces stress levels quite considerbly.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ok my post got deleted, so i will make it more polite

first try getting a thremostat for the mat, it will give you the correct temperatures, so the snake will feel more able to eat, and not feel ncomfortable. 

also im not being funny when saying this, actually research the snake, you will learn a lot about them, and that will help you understand the snake, and work out why it isnt eating


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wohic said:


> hi,
> in order to help you we need background, how long you have had the snake, how old, how its kept, whats in its viv/tub, the temps its kept at, what has been tried so far, if there is any obvious illness , lethargy etc.


right please dont think im being funny im not, im just answering questions with the correct answers, as we have discussed this on another forum

he has had the snake about 2 weeks, kept in a viv (think he said 2 long, 1 wide, i deep but not sure) temps are supposedly correct, but no thremostat on the mat, so he will be overheating. and in 2 weeks not a lot could of been tried (and he knew it was a non feeder when he bought it)


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*snake*

yeh i new that i jst wanted to no sum good method ways of feeding ive treid feeding a couple of times beacuse when i got it he was due to feed


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> hi is this the dumeril boa you got a while ago, didn't the previous owner say it only fed once a month?
> how long have you had it now?
> what methods have you tried?
> what temps?
> ...


 
again the answers to these q's will help us give you advice. : victory:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

jayjayoneill said:


> yeh i new that i jst wanted to no sum good method ways of feeding ive treid feeding a couple of times beacuse when i got it he was due to feed


what have you tried so far?


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*day temp is about be at 80-85 night is about 78 degrees 80 handle as much aspossible had for 2-3 weeks ive not tried any methods just defrosted and mouse in front of snakes*


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

how do you have those temps without a thermostat? and how could you change the temps without a thermostat? this it the point im trying to make!! but my posts keep getting deleted!


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*temps*

im not sure that how they are when thermoeter is ther


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

jayjayoneill said:


> im not sure that how they are when thermoeter is ther


what temp is the mat? 

this is waht im saying, the mat wont change temp from day to night, the air temp will change, but the mat wont. the mat will also get a lot higher than 80 without a stat!! it will be nearer 110


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

jayjayoneill said:


> *day temp is about be at 80-85 night is about 78 degrees 80 handle as much aspossible had for 2-3 weeks ive not tried any methods just defrosted and mouse in front of snakes*


 
alot of handling will stress him out and would be a factor to the not eating, keep handling to a bare minimum until it is eating regulary
have you tried rats? warmed the mouse, left it in over night?


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

*snake*

yes i have trde rats will handle him less


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

maybe best not to handle at all till he is feeding ...have i missed what snake we are talking about


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

alistu said:


> maybe best not to handle at all till he is feeding ...have i missed what snake we are talking about


 
dumerils boa mate


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know who, but someone in the forum said try tapping a few inchs behind their head gently with a mouse or whatever you feed him with. He should strike at it, and possibly eat it whilst doing so.


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

hi 

i keep a royal so i might not be much help
but when he stopped eating i just left him totaly alone for 2 weeks then tried a mouse fluf and he took it =]

also some times iv found he will see the prey then go the other way and seem un interested, what if found i have to do is keep tapping him on the nose with the prey and he eventualy gets ticked off and strikes it

now i wouldnt try this technigue if you have a stressed snake but might work eventualy. as long as hes not losing weight then hel be ok so mayb just give him some time to himself =]

also a thermostate for the mat is a must dude : victory:


----------

